# Off Innova or CalNat because of P&G sale, now what food?



## ptweet (May 23, 2010)

I've fed Innova to our pack for about 6 years (with some raw and homecooked) and have been very happy with it. Recently switched our older less active dogs to California Natural (one w/increasing allergy issues and all had put on weight w/age) -and again, very happy with the the results. I've decided to switch foods due to the P&G sale (for my own reasons -this post isn't to discuss why :wink and have been researching options for the past three days… am curious what foods others in my situation might be considering switching to and why.

Thanks,
-Peter.


----------



## appleblossom (May 19, 2010)

Ive recently switched my dogs from Innova to Fromm Four Star Nutritionals


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

well, Peter, I commend you for this decision. 

If you were willing to spend the money on Innova, I'd say Acana would certainly be in your price range. It is pretty ingredient rich though so it may not suit your Dog eating Cal Natural....someone will have to chime in on some simple/mild food options.

If price is no issue, Orijen, baby. Just Orijen


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

If price is not a consideration, I vote ZIWIPEAK. Absolutely the best "kibble" out there. It's fabulous. Expensive yes. But fabulous.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

bdb5853 said:


> If price is not a consideration, I vote ZIWIPEAK. Absolutely the best "kibble" out there. It's fabulous. Expensive yes. But fabulous.



If money normally isn't an issue, it would be once Ziwipeak's prices are seen to feed a large dog you'd need hundreds of dollars a month, that is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> If money normally isn't an issue, it would be once Ziwipeak's prices are seen to feed a large dog you'd need hundreds of dollars a month, that is beyond ridiculous.


Yes, their prices are very high. But, like I said, if price is NOT an option, then it's a great food! There ARE some people who can afford to feed anything and don't have to be on a budget like most of us. 

Shoot, I have a cat on a prescription food and it's REALLY expensive as well. But I buy it because it helps her. I've tried everything.... homecooked, raw (which I REALLY wanted to work as I believe it's best) but the prescription diet is the ONLY food she can tolerate. It's $45 for a tiny bag. So yes, I know all about expensive foods.

I have a friend with a mastiff that feeds ZiwiPeak! She loves the food and doesn't care what it costs. There ARE some people out there who have that luxury.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

We are switching to FROMM as well. The Four Star Nutritionals has a variety of foods from different protein sources which is nice. FROMM Four Star Nutritionals are rated 5 stars by dogfoodanalysis.com.

They even have a grainfree formula =)


----------



## ptweet (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the responses so far. Unfortunately, cost does factor in -our pack consists of 11 dogs... When I was feeding Innova alone, I was going through a 30lb bag in a little less than a week. Now with the smaller guys on CalNat, its 30lbs of Innova in a little over a week and 15lbs of CalNat in about two weeks.

I'm considering grain-free -experimented last year w/EVO but the two dogs who were on it did not do exceptionally well, so want a grain-inclusive to fall back on and do the initial transition to.

-Peter.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

ptweet said:


> Thanks for the responses so far. Unfortunately, cost does factor in -our pack consists of 11 dogs... When I was feeding Innova alone, I was going through a 30lb bag in a little less than a week. Now with the smaller guys on CalNat, its 30lbs of Innova in a little over a week and 15lbs of CalNat in about two weeks.
> 
> I'm considering grain-free -experimented last year w/EVO but the two dogs who were on it did not do exceptionally well, so want a grain-inclusive to fall back on and do the initial transition to.
> 
> -Peter.


Is going all raw a consideration? It can work out to be very cost effective and is certainly a viable healthy alternative to kibble.


----------



## ptweet (May 23, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> Is going all raw a consideration? It can work out to be very cost effective and is certainly a viable healthy alternative to kibble.


Yes, raw (or even homecooked) is also a possibility. I've been a little overwhelmed at the thought of it really (just researching kibble has been exhausting!) -any recommendations on a DIY site? 

Thanks,
-Peter.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I have three dogs on Evo and one dog on both Evo and Orijen. Before I went to grain free, I have used Eagle Pack Holistic with good luck and you might want to consider that with a large pack of dogs. My Chow breeder fed a huge kennel Eagle Pack and they have a kennel program for frequent purchasers. I would stick with their Holistic versions only, though.

I have also used Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul and had good results. We did NOT do well with Merrick (too many ingredients) but I am considering trying Blue Buffalo Wilderness on my one dog with allergies. She can't handle anything with salmon or olive oil and I have used California Natural and Evo kibble on her until now. She does well with both of them but I may eventually switch her off, like you are going to do. I will post how the Blue Wilderness works when I can find a small bag to try. Good luck on your switch.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

chowder said:


> I have three dogs on Evo and one dog on both Evo and Orijen. Before I went to grain free, I have used Eagle Pack Holistic with good luck and you might want to consider that with a large pack of dogs. My Chow breeder fed a huge kennel Eagle Pack and they have a kennel program for frequent purchasers. I would stick with their Holistic versions only, though.
> 
> I have also used Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul and had good results. We did NOT do well with Merrick (too many ingredients) but I am considering trying Blue Buffalo Wilderness on my one dog with allergies. She can't handle anything with salmon or olive oil and I have used California Natural and Evo kibble on her until now. She does well with both of them but I may eventually switch her off, like you are going to do. I will post how the Blue Wilderness works when I can find a small bag to try. Good luck on your switch.


Have you looked at Natural balance Limited Ingredient Diet? I've had luck with that.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

ptweet said:


> Yes, raw (or even homecooked) is also a possibility. I've been a little overwhelmed at the thought of it really (just researching kibble has been exhausting!) -any recommendations on a DIY site?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Peter.


Look at RFD's signature link. 
Look at some of the old threads posted in the Raw section. There are a few that show you the breakdown of cost, and what some people are doing on a day by day or week by week basis.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

You could try Flint River Ranch...I switched to FRR from Cal. Nat. I have been very happy with it! You can only order FRR online, as it is not available in stores. It is a good company, but the original formula does have wheat in it, my dog doesn't have wheat allergies, so it is not a problem for her. There is a Trout & Potato formula and also a Lamb & Rice formula. 
However, I wanted to try a high protein, no grain food, though, because my dog has done so well on Evo in the past. So, I just picked up a bag of Orijen Regional Red, which I guess is the closest thing to Evo Red Meat. Too soon to tell what the results will be.


----------

